# Wi-Fi low profile PCI card, with "N" protocol support.



## ogogon (Oct 9, 2011)

I want to build the router in a low-profile case. Also, I want to it was support for Wi-Fi protocol "N". What low-profile Wi-Fi "N" PCI card works normally with FreeBSD?

Ogogon.


----------



## Zhwazi (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know of a PCI card that will work and supports hostap mode. Read the manpage of "run" for a list of compatible cards. I'm not sure if they will currently work in 802.11n mode either, but the card supports it at least. These are all USB:

	   Airlink101 AWLL6090
	   ASUS USB-N11
	   ASUS USB-N13
	   ASUS WL-160N
	   Belkin F5D8051 ver 3000
	   Belkin F5D8053
	   Belkin F5D8055
	   Belkin F6D4050 ver 1
	   Buffalo WLI-UC-AG300N
	   Buffalo WLI-UC-G300N
	   Buffalo WLI-UC-GN
	   Corega CG-WLUSB2GNL
	   Corega CG-WLUSB2GNR
	   Corega CG-WLUSB300AGN
	   Corega CG-WLUSB300GNM
	   D-Link DWA-130 rev B1
	   D-Link DWA-140
	   DrayTek Vigor N61
	   Edimax EW-7711UAn
	   Edimax EW-7711UTn
	   Edimax EW-7717Un
	   Edimax EW-7718Un
	   Gigabyte GN-WB30N
	   Gigabyte GN-WB31N
	   Gigabyte GN-WB32L
	   Hawking HWDN1
	   Hawking HWUN1
	   Hawking HWUN2
	   Hercules HWNU-300
	   Linksys WUSB54GC v3
	   Linksys WUSB600N
	   Mvix Nubbin MS-811N
	   Planex GW-USMicroN
	   Planex GW-US300MiniS
	   Sitecom WL-182
	   Sitecom WL-188
	   Sitecom WL-301
	   Sitecom WL-302
	   Sitecom WL-315
	   SMC SMCWUSBS-N2
	   Sweex LW303
	   Sweex LW313
	   Unex DNUR-81
	   Unex DNUR-82
	   ZyXEL NWD210N
	   ZyXEL NWD270N

If you have a mini-PCIe to PCI-E adapter card you can probably also use cards supported by the iwn driver (see manpage for list). These are laptop cards, so you will need to find a suitable adapter.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

Atheros on FreeBSD 9 has 802.11n support... but I don't know which model.  Check with the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------

